# Viele Abfragen auf einmal: Performance



## arnydaniel (12. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich bin grade dabei ne Anwendung zu entwickeln, die wie folgt auf eine Access-DB zugreifet (in Pseudo-Code):

```
while(result1.next())
{
     result2 = statemant.executequery(..)
     while(result2.next())
     {
          result3 ....
          ...
     }
}
```

Ist es aus Perfomance-Gründen besser die Abfragen so zu schachteln wie oben gezeigt, oder sollte man besser so viel wie möglich mit dem JOIN zu arbeiten?

Danke


----------



## thE_29 (12. Aug 2006)

Wennste mit JOINS umgehen kannst, sind die schneller!

Falls du halt mal größere Datenmengen hast.


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Aug 2006)

_Wenn_ du eine entsprechende join-Abfrage hinbekommst, ist diese immer vorzuziehen,
da hier die Jahrzehntelange Erfahrung der Optimierung von SQL-Anfragen greifen kann.


----------

